# Anyone own an N7 and an iPad mini?



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I know Apple is blasphemy around here, but just curious as to if anyone owns both and if so what are the pros and cons?

I'd never own an iPhone, but iPad mini seems like it might be a decent option to replace my nook color. My son uses it for kids games and iPad seems to have more to offer for him (most of the Disney games are not on android).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Sorry, can a mod please move this to the N7 thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## agtwonderbread (Aug 8, 2011)

I own a Nexus 7 and the wife has an iPad Mini. Personally the mini is too thin. I'm compeltely comfortable carrying my Nexus 7 in my pocket, the mini on the other hand I'd be afraid it would snap from the pressure. I've also dropped my Nexus 7 multiple times w/o issue, the wife dropped the mini the first week she had it and the screen cracked. Stick with Android!

Edit: added pic of broken mini


----------



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

^^^That picture makes me happy lol

Anywho, I don't own a Mini but I work with 20 or so a day at my job (retail company looking to roll tablets out to our stores) and I personally feel like it's an awkward size. I feel like it's a little too wide for my hand.

And yes, I suggested Nexus 7s to my boss, but our stores are operated by teenage girls so they wanted something more user friendly and straight forward

Sent from my 4.2.2 Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

I have an N7, and my wife has an ipad mini.

The mini has a larger display, rear facing camera, and as you stated some apps that aren't available on android.

However, with the newest firmware it is currently not jailbreak-able. IMO it is an awkward size (too big to one-hand) , and it is extremely SLIPPERY (It literally slips out of your hand like a wet bar of soap). There is no way that I am aware of to increase storage, it doesn't have GPS, and the UI even if you could jailbreak it is not very customizable.

And you can get a 32gb N7 for about $80 less than a 16gb ipad mini.

So, IMO, unless you are just dead set on an apple device, the only thing I think you'll actually miss with the N7 is the rear facing camera, and maybe some apps.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

